# Immature Neighbors....



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I'm babysitting my friend's two pit bulls until she can find one of them a better home and get into a better situation to take the other one back. Well, the first night they barked incessantly, and I couldn't get them to stop. The next night, my friend came and spent the night, and she spent the night last night and is spending the night tonight as well. Anyways, as soon as she got here, they immediately shut up. They have hardly barked at all since then when we've been home, but apparently, when we leave, they will bark when there is something to bark at (most dogs will, right? *sarcasm*), so they stuck a note on our door while we were gone today that literally said "Shut the f-ing dogs up or police next." 

I'm so mad. I'm pretty sure I know who it is, the neighbors right next to us on the left. If it's the neighbors behind me, I'd be sooooooooooooo mad, because they have a little Scottish Terrier that barked incessantly for HALF AN HOUR while there was NOTHING to bark at a few weeks ago, and the people had their door open the entire time and did nothing about it! Then I don't know about the other neighbors behind us, they're pretty quiet, and there's nobody to the right. The people on the left, however, a rude Hispanics that I know for a FACT were throwing trash into our yard that MY dogs were getting into. Since I left a note for them, they quit, but I KNOW it was them, because I found Ryou getting into a can of what looked like bacon grease one day after it had snowed about two feet, and it had been on the TOP of the snow, because the dogs didn't have to dig for it. Well, there were NO footprints in any backyards except for theirs, let alone footprints in the snow next to our house (which there were in their backyard).

Not only that, but seriously? "Shut the f-ing dogs up or police next." Can we solve this like ADULTS?!​


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> So, I'm babysitting my friend's two pit bulls until she can find one of them a better home and get into a better situation to take the other one back. Well, the first night they barked incessantly, and I couldn't get them to stop. The next night, my friend came and spent the night, and she spent the night last night and is spending the night tonight as well. Anyways, as soon as she got here, they immediately shut up. They have hardly barked at all since then when we've been home, but apparently, when we leave, they will bark when there is something to bark at (most dogs will, right? *sarcasm*), so they stuck a note on our door while we were gone today that literally said "Shut the f-ing dogs up or police next."
> 
> I'm so mad. I'm pretty sure I know who it is, the neighbors right next to us on the left. If it's the neighbors behind me, I'd be sooooooooooooo mad, because they have a little Scottish Terrier that barked incessantly for HALF AN HOUR while there was NOTHING to bark at a few weeks ago, and the people had their door open the entire time and did nothing about it! Then I don't know about the other neighbors behind us, they're pretty quiet, and there's nobody to the right. The people on the left, however, a rude Hispanics that I know for a FACT were throwing trash into our yard that MY dogs were getting into. Since I left a note for them, they quit, but I KNOW it was them, because I found Ryou getting into a can of what looked like bacon grease one day after it had snowed about two feet, and it had been on the TOP of the snow, because the dogs didn't have to dig for it. Well, there were NO footprints in any backyards except for theirs, let alone footprints in the snow next to our house (which there were in their backyard).
> 
> Not only that, but seriously? "Shut the f-ing dogs up or police next." Can we solve this like ADULTS?!​


You say that the dogs "barked incessantly" the first night you had them and that they bark while you are away. So you admit there is a barking problem. Regardless of the method used to complain (yes, it could have been more diplomatic) your neighbour has a reason to gripe.

What steps are you taking to solve the problem?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know it's a pain in the a$$ but the fact remains people do and will complain about barking dogs. The old neighborhood I used to live in if your dog barked all the time they could write you a ticket, not the police, not the humane society, but the neighborhood assoc.

I would just go to the neighbors house you think wrote the note and be sicky sweet and say can we talk about this? Tell them your circumstance and that you'll do everything possible to work the problem out. Kill them with kindness, you never want to really piss your neighbors off, you never know when you'll need them for an emergency someday.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm going to side with the OP here...and disagree with the others. 

I wouldn't give them the time of day. I'd just do my best to keep the dogs quiet and stay away from the neighbors. 

Anyone who would leave a note like that doesn't deserve diplomacy or some crapass sucking up. I'd stay away from them because personally, I'd want to fight them if they referred to my boys as "f'ing dogs."


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and I'd also keep an eye on the yard for any type of poisoning these idiots might try to pull...IE-antifreeze, etc...

Jerks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Our neighbors while I was growing up *hated* dogs with a passion, but of course we had three.

Dogs will bark, that is a fact of life. Our dog Kody barked a normal amount I would say. The neighbors got a court order for my dad to either remove Kody's voicebox or euthanize him. So we had to debark him to keep him alive.

This same neighbor also poisoned a dog with antifreeze, not one of our dogs but one of the other neighbors dogs. He didn't even get in trouble for it, but we all knew it was him. 

Its scary the lengths that petty people will go to get their way. 

In your situation, the complaint has to come from two separate people on two separate occasions for the cops to even mess around with the neighbors. If this really is a temp situation I wouldn't worry too much about it. I would do as Kevin said and ignore their immature behavior. If they were respectable people they would have the courage to come and speak to you with respect in person. Not post an angry, inappropriate letter on your door. As soon as they show you a little respect, definitely show them respect in return but until then I wouldn't give into their threat. 

I assume that you were trying to keep the dogs quiet but they just missed their mom...which is understandable. I know what it is like to have a noisy dog or two because they are scared or uncomfortable. The fact that you are working on the problem shows that you realize that something needs to be done, which is showing ALL the people around you respect...your neighbors just don't realize that and they are too immature to come figure it out for themselves.

Keep your cool and keep an eye out for anything suspicious.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Make sure you keep the note!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Make sure you keep the note!


^^^ Absolutely!!! Very good point!!! 

I would just try to keep the dogs as quiet as possible, keep to yourself, and give a nice, friendly wave if you see them walking by. 

It totally wouldn't surprise me if they continue to throw things over the fence though so I would definitely keep an eye out for that. If it's happened once, I'm sure it'll happen again.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew someone who went through a situation where the neighbors were throwing things over the fence deliberately for the dogs to get into. She set up her laptops webcam to overlook the backyard while she was at work, and tada....they were caught red handed.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the situation....:frown:

I had this happen several years ago to me. My hubby and I worked long hours during the day. In the past I would keep my dogs inside while we were gone to avoid problems like this happening. Well, we were working 10 hours shifts on a regular basis and at first I felt so bad for keeping the dogs inside that long without a potty break. So, we put in a doggie door so they could go in and out. I guess that they did a lot of barking outside when we weren't home. A few days later when we got home from work there was a note from a neighbor on our door. The note was very polite and written in a nice manner. Basically along the lines of "Hello. Not sure if your aware that your dogs bark a lot during the day while you are gone. I work nights and am trying to sleep at this time. It would be nice if you could find a solution to this situation..." Something like that....

It was a nice note and I had no problem fixing the situation right away.

I think I would just stay away from the neighbors too. I would figure out something to keep the dogs quiet. It seems that people like that would have no problem doing something intentional to hurt the dogs. Makes me so mad...people like that suck.  

Do you have a way to bring them in at night? Maybe a kennel or something? Maybe put them in the garage? 
Hope things get better! :smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Do you have a way to bring them in at night? Maybe a kennel or something? Maybe put them in the garage?
> Hope things get better! :smile:


Actually, that is exactly what I do. They're in the garage whenever we're at home. It started because it was snowing out (because they're pit bulls), and then stayed that way because I'm more comfortable with it, as one of them has been chewing at the gate whenever my dogs are out, and he's dog aggressive, so I don't want him to get out and get my dogs. Not only that, but he's intact, and Amaya's in heat.



saraj2878 said:


> I had this happen several years ago to me. My hubby and I worked long hours during the day. In the past I would keep my dogs inside while we were gone to avoid problems like this happening. Well, we were working 10 hours shifts on a regular basis and at first I felt so bad for keeping the dogs inside that long without a potty break. So, we put in a doggie door so they could go in and out. I guess that they did a lot of barking outside when we weren't home. A few days later when we got home from work there was a note from a neighbor on our door. The note was very polite and written in a nice manner. Basically along the lines of "Hello. Not sure if your aware that your dogs bark a lot during the day while you are gone. I work nights and am trying to sleep at this time. It would be nice if you could find a solution to this situation..." Something like that....


See, this is what I'm talking about. It'd be one thing if that's what they did, left me a nice note. Then I'd just let the dogs out back while we are home during the day and be able to tell them to shut up. But the thing is that they're being total a$$es about it, which makes me want to do nothing.



SubMariner said:


> You say that the dogs "barked incessantly" the first night you had them and that they bark while you are away. So you admit there is a barking problem. Regardless of the method used to complain (yes, it could have been more diplomatic) your neighbour has a reason to gripe.
> 
> What steps are you taking to solve the problem?


Did you, like, not even read my post? Because I said that they bark when there is something to bark at. They are neither barking when we leave, nor when we come home. As soon as they hear us outside and don't know what it is, they start to bark. ALL of the neighborhood dogs bark (except for mine). I walk down the street and find chihuahuas, Irish setters, daschunds, labs, and all other types of dogs barking at me, and they will bark until long after I've gone, too. I can hear them all the way down the street.

Not only that, but what am I supposed to do when I'm NOT HOME? I've already taken all of the steps that I CAN to avoid having them bark. I've put them up in the garage when we're home, which means through the night and the better part of the day.

ALSO, the reason for MY complaint is their rudeness. When they were throwing crap over our fence, I didn't leave them a note that said "Stop throwing your f-ing trash in our yard or we'll call the cops!" That's just going to piss people off, just as their note pissed us off. As I've said already, it'd be one thing if they left us a nicer note, something like "Hey, your dogs are barking when you're gone, can you please do something about it." Anyways, how the f- am I supposed to know that the dogs are barking when I'm GONE?



whiteleo said:


> Make sure you keep the note!


I did. XD TOTALLY showing the cops if they arrive on my doorstep. TOTALLY going to make them go "I don't blame you for ignoring it."



harrkim120 said:


> It totally wouldn't surprise me if they continue to throw things over the fence though so I would definitely keep an eye out for that. If it's happened once, I'm sure it'll happen again.


They haven't been since I wrote that note. I did find a razor blade once a few weeks ago, though, that the dogs WERE chewing on, and WAS open. That was disturbing, but it could have easily been there from the previous owner, because it was all rusted and old looking. I wouldn't doubt that they threw it over the fence days ago, though, before I wrote them the KINDLY note. -.- 

Literally, when I wrote them a note, it said:



> "If you are the people throwing trash over our fence, we would appreciate it if you would stop. Our dogs are getting into it, and it could hurt them."


Almost to those exact words. Yes, I can remember, because I sat there for at least ten minutes trying to word it as kindly as possible, trying not to directly point fingers.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

XX,

Don't let anyone convince you that this is about you...and how you can act "just nice enough" to fix the situation.

BS. This world is filled with a bunch of nasty people and its magnified 10x with animals. 

ANYONE who would leave a note on your door that says "shut those f'ing dogs up" is a loaded gun and you should steer clear from them. I cannot believe some people are telling you to hit them with kindness and diplomacy. I ain't telling you to start a war with them because who knows what they'd be capable of....I also have zero faith in the Police being able to deal with their crap because many times their hands are tied also. 

You're right to be pissed off. Your Dogs were barking....ooooooh, what a travesty. and we're talking what, ONE DAY this was happening? 

Yeah, I'm going to deal diplomatically with someone dropping F Bombs on me from day one. Anyone who thinks that is the type who wants to negotiate with Al Queda.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

kevin bradley said:


> XX,
> 
> Don't let anyone convince you that this is about you...and how you can act "just nice enough" to fix the situation.
> 
> ...


Kevin, obviously you don't work with the public! I agree that if that note was left for us on our front door, I'd be pissed and pointing fingers too, but as you grow older and not so quick to judge you have to learn to deal with difficult situations. 
How do you know that person didn't just get bad news, just got laid off from work, we can't always think of ourselves in this world(thats totally whats wrong with it right now).
Sometimes all it takes is a kind word, and if it doesn't work than at least you know you did the right thing and tried.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not dealing with them, because I know they've deliberately thrown crap over my fence before (including, but not limited to, a can of bacon grease and a razor blade knife with RAZOR OUT), so they have NO reason to be rude to me AT ALL! Even if I had a HORRIBLE day, and a dog was incessantly barking at me, or something that made me want to post a note on someone's door, I would NOT go about it in that manner, AT ALL. I know for a fact that these people are scummy, and I've had people leave rude a$$ notes on my car before, and how did that end up? They spit gum in my face and threatened me, and I had to call the cops on THEM. Oh yeah, I'd LOVE to walk up to their door to try and talk with them about it and have them flip out in my face and do something drastic like trying to punch me.

I don't live in a place where everyone knows everyone and you can leave your front door open and all that crap. I live in a city where there are gangs, where people get shot on the street corner every week. It's not like LA, or someplace like that, but it's not a far cry from it, and I'm not racist, but they're Hispanic, and I've NEVER met a Hispanic that will leave a note like that and then be nice about it later. I'm sorry, but if they try crap, I have my own case against them.​


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> You say that the dogs "barked incessantly" the first night you had them and that they bark while you are away. So you admit there is a barking problem. Regardless of the method used to complain (yes, it could have been more diplomatic) your neighbour has a reason to gripe. What steps are you taking to solve the problem?





xxshaelxx said:


> Did you, like, not even read my post? Because I said that they bark when there is something to bark at. They are neither barking when we leave, nor when we come home. As soon as they hear us outside and don't know what it is, they start to bark. ALL of the neighborhood dogs bark (except for mine). I walk down the street and find chihuahuas, Irish setters, daschunds, labs, and all other types of dogs barking at me, and they will bark until long after I've gone, too. I can hear them all the way down the street.
> 
> Not only that, but what am I supposed to do when I'm NOT HOME? I've already taken all of the steps that I CAN to avoid having them bark. I've put them up in the garage when we're home, which means through the night and the better part of the day.


Did you, like, not even read my answer? 

You said you are now aware that they bark "incessantly" while you are not home. That's not a case of "all dogs bark when there's something to bark at". That's more along the lines of them not enjoying being separated from their family (your friend), being lonely, bored, etc. Otherwise it wouldn't be "barking incessantly". Dogs do not normally bark constantly. 

How much do you exercise & play with them when you are there? Do they have toys or activities to keep themselves entertained when no human is about?

As I said, I'm no fan of the note that was left. (Yes, keep it for future reference!) But that doesn't mean the complaint is without merit.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

As I said in a previous post, they do NOT bark incessantly. They bark when there is something to bark AT. EVERY time I have gotten home, they have not been barking. Even tonight when I got home, they were not barking until they realized there was something RIGHT outside their kennel, yet there was someone across the street unloading groceries before I even drove UP. They heard my car door close and started to bark. Yesterday, we were in and out of the house, and when we left, they weren't barking, when we returned, they weren't barking, and that's in the middle of the day. SO, obviously they're NOT barking incessantly while we are gone. They barked incessantly the first night when they thought their mama was abandoning them in a new, foreign environment, AGAIN. I can't imagine those dogs were barking incessantly unless they were being antagonized, or there was actually something to bark at. I let them into the garage ten minutes ago and haven't heard a PEEP out of them, and OH, mom's not here! So before you go trying to jump to conclusions, please read the posts fully, because there was obviously information you were missing.​


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> I did. XD TOTALLY showing the cops if they arrive on my doorstep. TOTALLY going to make them go "I don't blame you for ignoring it."


erhh... mostly it will just prove (if they do call the cops) that they have warned you about it previously. The cop isn't going to care if it was nice or not....so in tht case, it's not going to help you any, in fact, quite the opposite. 
I'd keep it only because *if* they were to do anything to harm your dogs, the note is proof that they previously were upset by them. 


That being said, sounds like they are total jerks, and I wouldn't give it much thought. Like danemama already said, it will take two complaints from two different people on two different occasions before the cops even consider coming to your property... and even if it got that far, the first time they come, a ticket is hardly ever issued, just a verbal slap on the wrist is all. I WOULD, however, make sure your dogs are lisenced with the city. If they were to show up, they will want to see documentation for ALL the dogs on the property, but seeing as those two aren't even yours, I'm not sure how much that would matter. 
Sounds like a temporary enough situation though, I doubt anything will come of it. I personally wouldn't bother "killing them with kindness" as it comes off fake anyway. I'd just steer clear of them. Obviously they're not worth your time, and I wouldn't want to risk jsut making the situation even worse by it, as they don't seem all too reasonable to begin with. Idiots. 

For the dog's safety, though.. I'd be very aware of any barking going on. We had a neighbor in san diego whose dog barked non stop all day long. And I mean all day long. We put up with it for about 6 months, before I finally went and very nicely just asked them if they even knew it was going on because I knew they probably worked all day (I was working a late shift at the time and home til 5pm. They had NO idea their dog was barking all day, because the dog never barked when they were home, nor were they aware of barking as they came or went. They felt really bad, but I was glad I talked to them because they ended up working something out to have someone come home a few times a day which helped the barking a lot, but did not eliminate it. 


I had a neighbor complaining about my dog barking. Well, apparently I had enough neighbors complain for the cops to actually show up. (ironic, because the week the complaints were filed, my dogs weren't even home (being boarded, was out of town) and even if they were home, they were inside at night, which is when they claimed barking took place. Bogus complaint to being with is my point. But they did ask to see all documentation, which I did not have... and was given a written warning and had to have my dogs lisenced with the city within 48 hours. And they did followup.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Kevin, obviously you don't work with the public! I agree that if that note was left for us on our front door, I'd be pissed and pointing fingers too, but as you grow older and not so quick to judge you have to learn to deal with difficult situations.
> How do you know that person didn't just get bad news, just got laid off from work, we can't always think of ourselves in this world(thats totally whats wrong with it right now).
> Sometimes all it takes is a kind word, and if it doesn't work than at least you know you did the right thing and tried.


Are you serious? SERIOUSLY? A bad day so I go leave a note on someone's door I've never met that says to shut their "f'ing dogs up?".........

You are living in a dream world and I would suggest you wake up to reality. 

As I said, I ain't saying to go start a war with these jerks. Because people are unpredictable at best and with animals, they will do all types of lunatic things with chemicals and god knows what. I had a Dog years ago get shot with a dart gun by a neighbor. 

Tell me, what would you have done with a neighbor who SHOT your dog? The Dart was stuck in my dogs muzzle in case your wondering. Maybe they just had a bad day and I should have talked to them. 

I made a pact al long time ago to take people like this and remove them from my life as quickly as possible. Destructive people need to be banished. 

XX needs to stay away from these people, watch the dogs carefully, along w/ the back yard and do the best to just keep them quiet. And maybe move away.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well then maybe she should move out of the area into a place where dogs can be dogs and you you don't live butt a$$ close to someone who can reach over your fence and drop things over for your dogs to get at.
If you chose to live in a world where you live THAT close to someone and don't want to even know anyone on either side of you, theres just something plain WRONG with that picture.
Get out, and get out now into the wilds of the country where you have no neighbors and your dogs can live and run.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> If you chose to live in a world where you live THAT close to someone and don't want to even know anyone on either side of you, theres just something plain WRONG with that picture.



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Again, you are putting this back on XX. She/HE didn't CHOOSE to not be decent to these people. The ahole that left an F BOMB note on her door MADE that decision for her/him. 

And you are distorting what I am saying. I didn't say to "choose to live in a world where you don't want to know your neighbors." 

I said CHOOSE TO LIVE IN A WORLD WHERE YOU STAY AWAY FROM PEOPLE WHOSE FIRST WORDS TO YOU CONTAIN "SHUT UP YOUR F'ING DOG"

sorry, I'm not yelling(well, maybe a little)...I have zero tolerance for people that pull this crap.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What I'm saying in the first place is not necessarily directed at xxshaelxx, this is directed for all people living in what we call the "fishbowl", It used to be when you moved into a neighborhood, especially if you bought a home you introduced yourself to your neighbors on both sides of you pretty much as soon as you moved in, especially if your butted up on a zero lot line property. Just makes things alot easier when you run into issues like this. So, in order to not have this problem, move to the country.


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

Just ignore the neighbors. I remember this neighbor Back when I was living with my mom and I had my Jack Russell, he would run along the fence and tease his dogs. It got to the point where his own dogs (2 beagles and 2 rottweilers) got so hyped up with what my dog was doing they started fighting between each other. He came out storming, screaming and yelling at my mom and myself. He even called my dog over to his house and tried to call the cops stating that my dog got out and is trying to fight with his dogs, etc... I got into a nice heated argument with him and told him if he didn't want his dogs to run along the fence with mine to put them on the other side of the yard (he has a fence between his back yard and side yard). The cops came and told him that there is nothing they can do to make my dog stop since it was on my own property and asked him to put his dogs on the other side of the yard. Yeah, theres 1 neighbor who doesn't talk to us anymore. 

I had another neighbor who was living behind us, i guess he likes to keep his bedroom window open during the summer nights instead of use the A/C. He gets up to go to work at 4am every morning, and my dog would be inour backyard barking till about 10-11pm every night... He came and knocked on our door and poliety explained his situation and asked if we could bring our dog in at 8pm(ish) every night during the summer. He said he didn't mind during the winter or whatever, just during summer time. I polietly said I would try my best as sometimes there isn't people home around that time, but would try. That was like 2 years ago, he hasn't complained again since. 

You get farther in life with being polite. Just ignore the a-hole neighbors.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Well then maybe she should move out of the area into a place where dogs can be dogs and you you don't live butt a$$ close to someone who can reach over your fence and drop things over for your dogs to get at.
> If you chose to live in a world where you live THAT close to someone and don't want to even know anyone on either side of you, theres just something plain WRONG with that picture.
> Get out, and get out now into the wilds of the country where you have no neighbors and your dogs can live and run.


Sometimes you don't get a chance to pick your neighbors. My dad lives up in the mountains on a few acres of wooded property. You can't even see the neighbors houses and its a ten minute walk to their house. It was one of his neighbors that got a court order to have our dog put to sleep or debarked, and who also poisoned a dog with antifreeze. 

Yes you can choose where you want to live so you don't have anyone close by, but there are always people...unpredictable people...around even in the best of neighborhoods and places. You also cannot control who moves in next to you...

There is NOT one single justification for a note so rude and inappropriate as the one she got OR the behavior of her neighbors.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> And maybe move away.


Um...yeah, no. I just bought my house in September. They're renters. I'm not moving away for a couple of douche bags who rent their house. haha.



whiteleo said:


> If you chose to live in a world where you live THAT close to someone and don't want to even know anyone on either side of you, theres just something plain WRONG with that picture.


Yeah...I know most of my neighbors, and we're on good terms with them. These are the ONLY neighbors who have presented themselves as unsocial and rude. When we walked up to them to introduce ourselves the first day we moved in, they didn't even give us their names, didn't smile, just looked kind of...angry...that we were introducing ourselves to them.

Also, if they want to give me trouble in calling the cops, then I have my own case about them throwing trash into my backyard.

As for them barking, they don't, I'm telling you. They haven barked maybe five times the entire time I've been home since last night. We've been pretty quiet in here, so they might as well think that we're not even home. I bet if I went and put them in the kennel all day tomorrow while I'm home, I won't hear a peep. As soon as my friend came, they shut up. They only bark when there is something to bark at.

And you guys act as though I haven't done anything. The reason there was a complaint is because we left them the run of the backyard that day, rather than putting them in the kennel next to the house that nobody is living in. Since the a$$ holes left that note, we're going to put them in that kennel while we're gone.



danemama08 said:


> There is NOT one single justification for a note so rude and inappropriate as the one she got OR the behavior of her neighbors.


Thank you, Danemama, as that was pretty much the point of my anger. I get so MAD when dogs bark incessantly, but I would NEVER leave a note like that. It's just rude, and you're just lowering yourself to the other person's level when you do that. So much more will get done in life if you're just overall nice about it, which I try to be. 

I'm not HOME when the dogs "apparently" bark. And I highly doubt they even bark incessantly, because all I've noticed from them has been the complete opposite. They hardly even barked last night when I got out of my car. They barked MAYBE, a total of ten times (ten barks) within a span of about thirty seconds. They shut up as soon as I got into the house and knew there was nothing going on. They've had about five minutes of interaction with me and my husband SINCE then, and have only barked a couple of times. I CANNOT bring myself to believe that they're barking "incessantly." They're note doesn't even infer that. All I know of the note is that there was barking, not how much it was, or the circumstances of it, or if they were even barking at all, and that maybe they barked once or twice, and the neighbors were fed up because of the barking the first day they got here.​


----------

